# Any decent coffee in or around Exmouth?



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey folks. I'm heading to Exmouth for half term with the family. Just wondering if there's anywhere decent for picking up a flat white in or around the area. Or even better are there any roasteries in the area?

Thanks.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've never found anything in Exmouth but plenty of choice in Exeter with Crankhouse, March, Devon Coffee and Exe Coffee Roasters to name a few

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

salty said:


> I've never found anything in Exmouth but plenty of choice in Exeter with Crankhouse, March, Devon Coffee and Exe Coffee Roasters to name a few
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Salty. I managed to find a place called The Cabin that serves a pretty decent flat white. They've got a Linea and a Mahlkonig so are at least serious! I'll have a look at the ones you mention in Exeter. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

